# صباح نور ونعمة يسوع



## كلدانية (14 يوليو 2012)

*




*

*صباح نور ونعمة يسوع تكون مع اغلى الناس *
*على قلبي جميعا صلو بلا انقطاع *
*باركوا ولا تلعنو اعبدوا الرب *
* حمل الصليب من اجلنا ومن اجل خطاينا *
*ابسط يدك للفقير لكي تكمل بركتك *
*لا تغرب الشمس على غيظكم *
*خافوا الله واعطوه مجدا يسوع المسيح*
* هو امس واليوم والغد زنموا يا اهل الارض للرب*
* ترنيمة التمجيد صباح القلوب البيضاء*
* صباح مملاوء بمحبة وسلام ونقاء*
* يسوع المسيح على الجميع*
 امييين
*





*​


----------



## النهيسى (15 يوليو 2012)

آمين آمين آمين
ربنا يفرحك​


----------



## كلدانية (15 يوليو 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> آمين آمين آمين​
> 
> ربنا يفرحك​




ميرسي لمرورك الجميل
   ربنا يباركك  خدمتك​


----------



## mera22 (15 يوليو 2012)

*راااائعه كلدانيه 

ميرسي كتير 
ربنا يكون معاكي​*


----------



## كلدانية (15 يوليو 2012)

mera22 قال:


> *راااائعه كلدانيه ​*
> 
> *ميرسي كتير *
> 
> *ربنا يكون معاكي*​




 مرسي mera لمرورك وللتقييم الغالي
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## المحارب الجريح (16 يوليو 2012)

كأنني أرى أم النور تصلي من أجلنا 

 مباركة أنت يا كلدانية 

 سلام ونعمة المسيح على صلواتك

 أرجو أن تصلي من أجلي​


----------



## كلدانية (16 يوليو 2012)

المحارب الجريح قال:


> كأنني أرى أم النور تصلي من أجلنا
> 
> 
> مباركة أنت يا كلدانية
> ...




امييييين
 مرسي كتير لحضرتك
لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويفرح قلبك​


----------

